# what up bros. yea im new here



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 12, 2011)

so i been getting lots of good info from here so i thought i would join. i like to thank everyone for sharing info and experience.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gymrat09091974* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 12, 2011)

welcome, brother. take a look around, lots to see and do on this great board


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you, good to be here


----------



## vortex (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 12, 2011)

thnx vortex. and thx for the rep points bigbenj


----------



## FL3XIN (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 13, 2011)

FL3XIN said:


> Welcome to the forum!


 thank you.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey thx for the rep points prince


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 13, 2011)

no problem, have fun. check out our brand new forum at ironmaglabs.com, join now and you won't be the only new guy on the scene lol


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 13, 2011)

WelcomE


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 14, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> WelcomE



Thank you very much bro. Good to be here


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 14, 2011)

obeymyarm said:


> welcome



Thank you


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board, we are glad to have you here


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board, we are glad to have you here



Thank you much. I feel right at home


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 16, 2011)

Svt Banshee said:


> welcome



Thank you. Same to you bro


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

